# What's your favorite Pasta Salad?



## letscook (Jun 6, 2009)

Now in the season of Picnics and Bbq'S - graduations etc.
Looking for something new and wondered how everyone else makes thier Pasta Salads 

 I do the usual  pasta & veggies & olvies and then a common Italian dressing.   I have used speggetti instead of the usual spirals or bow ties etc. That work nice.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 6, 2009)

Pasta Salad 

2 lbs Chicken - boneless, skinless breasts - cut into bite sized pieces
Olive oil - enough to cover cut chicken pieces 
Fresh garlic - chopped fine or grated - to taste
Fresh oregano - chopped fine - to taste
Fresh parsley - chopped fine - to taste
Salt and fresh ground black pepper - to taste
1 lb. pasta - (i like these: small wagon wheels or small shells) cooked in salted water, drained and cooled off in cold water
Fresh string beans - cleaned, cooked in salted water till just tender and cooled off in cold water
Fresh broccoli - raw, cleaned and cut into medium pieces, use stems (peeled)
Fresh mushrooms - raw, cleaned and quartered (optional)
Scallions - chop small white and green part
1 or 2 (6 oz) can(s) Pitted Black olives - drained
1 (13 oz) bottle stuffed green salad olives - drained
1 (24 oz) bottle Zesty Italian dressing or homemade - or to taste 

Place chicken, oregano, parsley, garlic, salt, pepper and olive oil in a bowl and let marinate in fridg several hours or over night. Cook chicken in the olive oil marinade 
(add more oil if needed) till fully cooked and no longer pink. Place in large bowl and cool. Add cooked pasta. Add all other ingredients to chicken and stir. May be eaten warm. For best flavor allow to chill completely so flavors blend.

My homemade salad dressing:

Grated fresh garlic 
Green olive paste 
Anchovy paste 
Olive oil and/or Canola oil
Red wine vinegar 
Chianti wine vinegar (small amount) - optional
Champagne vinegar (small amount) - optional
Magi seasoning sauce
Garlic powder
Onion powder
Adobo seasoning
Accent (or MSG)
Salt
Ground black pepper

Mix all ingredients to taste. Pour over salad.


----------



## luvs (Jun 6, 2009)

shells with pesto & veggies.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 6, 2009)

Your favorite smaller pasta shape, extra virgin olive oil, kosher salt, cucumbers, tomatoes, basil chiffonade, chunks of fresh (water-packed) mozzarella, and a bit of pesto.  THAT is summer in my book!


----------



## bknox (Jun 10, 2009)

For a good sauce I use equal parts Mayo and Sour cream. A couple tablespoons of honey with a splash of Lemon juice and pepper sauce. Cream of tarter does not hurt.

I like Kitchenelf's pesto idea! Pesto salad sounds god right now.


----------



## Constance (Jun 10, 2009)

You can make a meal off this one:

   J.R.'s Pasta Salad

1 lb tri-color rotini, cooked & drained 
1 can artichoke hearts, drained and coarsly chopped
green and/or black olives, sliced
1/2 cup chopped sweet onion
1 sweet red pepper, coarsly chopped
1 sweet green pepper, coarsly chopped
salami or pepperoni, juilienned
1 pint fresh mushrooms, sliced
1 can diced tomatoes including juice
1 packages zesty italian dressing, prepared
salt, pepper

Mix first 8 ingredients together. Add generous amount of Italian dressing, and salt & pepper to taste, remembering that the pasta will absorb a lot of seasoning. Refrigerate at least 4 hours before serving. It's actually better the next day.

You may vary the ingredients as you wish: blanched frozen peas, broccoli florets, small cubes of mozzerella cheese, roasted red peppers (or pimientos) sundried tomatoes are all good additions.
Any substantial pasta such as shells, bow ties or penne may be substituted for the rotini. You can also add chopped chicken, ham, tuna, or small shrimp.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 10, 2009)

The only pasta salad I like is a Thai pasta salad with wood ear mushrooms and soy-poached chicken.  Lots of veggies in it, and the dressing is a thinned down version of Peanut sauce.


----------



## JohnL (Jun 10, 2009)

I know it sounds boring, but my favorite pasta salad is a good old fashioned mayo based macaroni salad spiced up with chopped steamed shrimp and old bay seasoning.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 10, 2009)

i mixed cooked small pasta with cilantro, calif. green chilies, hard boiled eggs, onions, ripe olives sliced. little lime juice, mayo and cumin (if desired) make as hot or bland to your taste with chili powder. i have added small boiled shrimp as well. sorry no amounts, i just do it til it seems right to taste.


----------



## Constance (Jun 10, 2009)

JohnL said:


> I know it sounds boring, but my favorite pasta salad is a good old fashioned mayo based macaroni salad spiced up with chopped steamed shrimp and old bay seasoning.



How about we leave out the pasta and mayo?


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jun 14, 2009)

I just posted http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/tnt-spaghetti-pasta-salad-58275.html yesterday, but I have other favorites.

My Mom used to make a simple macaroni pasta salad with tuna fish, 1/2 mayo, 1/2 Miracle Whip, celery, onion, salt-n-pepper to taste......... on top, slice hard-boiled eggs and a sprinkle of paprika.  That was the BEST pasta salad.  I love it because you always tend to have those things on hand.  She has also added cucumber and peppers in the past.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I just posted http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/tnt-spaghetti-pasta-salad-58275.html yesterday, but I have other favorites.
> 
> My Mom used to make a simple macaroni pasta salad with tuna fish, 1/2 mayo, 1/2 Miracle Whip, celery, onion, salt-n-pepper to taste......... on top, slice hard-boiled eggs and a sprinkle of paprika. That was the BEST pasta salad. I love it because you always tend to have those things on hand. She has also added cucumber and peppers in the past.


 hello VB did you see my recipe for mac salad? *Macaroni Salad*


----------



## merstar (Jun 16, 2009)

This is one of my favorites - I triple all the dressing ingredients, except for the oil and salt. I also use scallions instead of onions, and thin spaghetti instead of rice noodles:
THAI-STYLE PASTA SALAD
Thai-Style Pasta Salad


----------



## merstar (Jun 17, 2009)

Forgot to add to the above Thai-Style Pasta Salad that I omit the water in the dressing.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 17, 2009)

Right now, my favorite pasta salad is this:

Pasta Salad with Cilantro Pesto:


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2009)

oh boy vy that looks good!!


----------

